# Start Here > Guest Forum >  So Much for the Pursuit of Truth

## Unregistered

Banned?  Really?  Be careful not to quote the Founders or Rothbard on this forum.  PC left libertarians strike again.

----------


## pcosmar

No one gets Banned for nothing..

SPAM,, Deliberately Offensive material,, Porn  

it's always something.

----------


## Unregistered

More like some coward cried racist like a good little Lefty.  I didn't use any racial slurs and if libertarians find the words of the Founding Fathers offensive, this movement is lost.  Is there a ban on posting memes?

----------


## acptulsa

Not to worry, FvS.  You can still post quotes from the Age of Slavery, taken out of context, over at stormfront.com

----------


## alivecream

truth sets you free

----------

